# العلاقات الاسرية ( من اقوال سليمان الحكيم )



## tamav maria (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*العلاقات الاسرية ( من اقوال سليمان الحكيم ) *


*نصائح الى الزوجة






ابنى البيت بالحكمة 



- حكمة المراة تبنى بيتها ,والحماقة تهدمة بيدها . ( ام 1:14 ) 






لا تسرعى للخصام والشجار



- السكنى فى زاوية السطح, خيرمن امراة مخاصمة وبيت مشترك . ( 9:21 ) 



- الابن الجاهل مصيبة على ابية, ومخاصمات الزوجة كالوكف المتتابع . ( 13:19 ) 



- الوكف المتتابع فى يوم ممطر , والمراة المخاصمة سيان , من يخبئها يخبئ الريح و يمينة تقبض على زيت



( 27 : 15-16 ) 



- السكنى فى ارض برية,خير من امراة مخاصمة حردة . ( 19:21 ) 






تحلى بالفضيلة



- المراة القاضلة تاج لبعلها, اما المخزية فكنخر فى عظامة . ( 4:12 ) 



- المراة ذات النعمة تحصل كرامة, والاشداء يحصلون غنى . ( 16:11 ) 






مواصفات الزوجة الفاضلة






اغلى من اللألئ



- امراة فاضلة من يجدها؟ لان ثمنها يفوق اللألئ






محل ثقة زوجها



- بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة . 



تصنع لة خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها . 






نشيطة تعمل ولا تكل



- تطلب صوفا وكتانا وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين . 



هى كسفن التاجر . 



تجلب طعامها من بعيد . 



وتقوم اذا الليل بعد وتعطى اكلا لاهل بيتها 



وفريضة لفتياتها . 



تتامل حقلا فتاخذة,



وبثمر يديها تغرس كرما . 



تنطق حقويها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها . 



تشعر ان تجارتها جيدة . 



سراجها لا ينطفئ فى الليل . 



تمد يدها الى المغزل, وتمسك كفاها بالفلكة . 






تعطى للفقير



- تبسط كفيها للفقير, وتمد يديها الى المسكين . 






تهتم بمظهرها ومظهر اهل بيتها



- لاتخشى على بيتها من الثلج, لان كل اهل بيتها لابسون حللا . 



تعمل لنفسها موشيات . 



لبسها بوص وارجوان . 



زوجها معروف فى الابواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الارض . 



تصنع قمصانا وتبيعها, وتعرض مناطق على الكنعانى . 






مشرقة ومتالقة



- العز والبهاء لباسها, وتضحك على الزمن الاتى . 






تتكلم بالحكمة



- تفتح فمها بالحكمة, وفى لسانها سنة المعروف . 






تلاحظ كل اهل بيتها



- تراقب طرق اهل بيتها, ولا تاكل خبز الكسل . 






يمدحها اهل بيتها



- يقوم اولادها ويطوبونها . 



زوجها ايضا فيمدحها:



"بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا, اما انت ففقت عليهن جميعا"






الزوجة الصالحة من عند الرب



- من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا وينال رضى من الرب . 



- البيت والثروة ميراث من الاباء, اما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب . 





"الحسن غش والجمال باطل اما المراة المتقية الرب فهى تمدح"​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جداا

سلام الرب يســـوع​


----------



## tamav maria (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جداا​
> 
> 
> سلام الرب يســـوع​


----------

